# TUYỂN SINH VÀ ĐÀO TẠO CHỨNG CHỈ VẬN HÀNH CẨU - CATIEDU



## NNh27 (3 Tháng chín 2021)

TUYỂN SINH VÀ ĐÀO TẠO CHỨNG CHỈ VẬN HÀNH CẨU


Nội Dung Chính
1. Tại sao lại cần Chứng chỉ vận hành cẩu là gì?

2. Mục tiêu đào tạo

3. Cơ hội việc làm

4. Điểm nổi bật khi học tại Catiedu

5. Chương trình đào tạo

6. Kết luận

Với nhu cầu phát triển ngày càng cao và nhanh của cơ sở hạ tầng, dịch vụ xây dựng, đòi hỏi cần phải có một lực lượng sản xuất chuyên nghiệp, lực lượng lao động thạo việc, biết vận dụng máy móc trong sản xuất, công trường thi công. Với mục đích đó, nhằm đánh giá chính xác năng lực của người lao động trong thi công, xây dựng và các dịch khác mà chứng chỉ vận hành cẩu đã ra để đáp ứng nhu cầu ấy. Thấu hiểu điều đó, Trung tâm giáo dục trực tuyến Catiedu tổ chức tuyển sinh và đào tạo Chứng chỉ Vận hành cẩu có giá trị trên toàn quốc.

1. Tại sao lại cần Chứng chỉ vận hành cẩu?







Xe cẩu tự hành (cần trục ô tô) hay có thể gọi là xe tải gắn cần cẩu: Là loại xe tải có gắn cần cẩu (cần trục) thường có tay cần nghiêng so với phương ngang khi hoạt động cầu lắp. Cần trục tự hành dùng trọng lượng của ô tô làm cân đối trọng tải.

Công dụng của xe cẩu tự hành:  Xe được gắn sẵn cẩu trục nên rất thuận tiện cho việc nâng hạ hàng hóa lên thùng xe tải. Một số hàng hóa chuyên dùng như: Hàng đóng kiện lớn, hàng dễ vỡ khó bốc tay, hàng cồng kềnh quá khổ…

Vận hành xe cẩu tự hành là ngành nghề có yêu cầu bắt buộc. Theo quy định những người công nhân vận hành cẩu tự hành đều phải trải qua trường lớp đào tạo, và hoàn thành xong khóa học sẽ được cấp chứng chỉ vận hành (lái) xe cẩu tự hành.

Nếu người công nhân bị phát hiện không có chứng chỉ  thì đơn vị chủ quản sẽ bị phạt rất nặng. Hiển nhiên người công nhân đó sẽ mất việc.

Vận hành cẩu tự hành cũng là ngành nghề khá nguy hiểm vậy nên học viên nên tham gia khóa học để có kiến thức bảo vệ cho chính bản thân mình.

2. Mục tiêu đào tạo

Đào tạo học viên vận hành cẩu có phẩm chất đạo đức và sức khỏe tốt; có trách nhiệm với xã hội; có kiến thức và kỹ năng về vận hành cẩu trục , tham gia vào các hoạt động sau: Vận hành và bảo dưỡng các loại cẩu trục theo đúng quy định. Xếp dỡ vật phẩm, hàng hóa đúng vị trí và đảm bảo an toàn cho mọi người, thiết bị và cho vật phẩm, hàng hóa.

Mục tiêu cụ thể:

Về kiến thức:

Nắm bắt và hiểu rõ quy định của bản vẽ kỹ thuật trong ngành vận hành cẩu trục
Hiểu tính chất, công dụng phân loại, phương pháp bảo quản của một số loại nhiên liệu và dầu mỡ bôi trơn dùng trong cẩu trục
Ghi nhớ cấu tạo, nguyên lý hoạt động của các bộ phận, hệ thống phần động cơ và phần gầm, thiết bị lắp trên cần trục, cầu trục.
Biết vận dụng các phương pháp sử dụng, bảo dưỡng, bảo quản, khắc phục hư hỏng thông thường của cần trục, cầu trục, cổng trục.
Biết áp dụng các biện pháp thi công vào thực tế sản xuất đạt các chỉ tiêu kinh tế, kỹ thuật an toàn.
Về kỹ năng:

Thực hiện đúng quy trình công nghệ của từng bài thực hành.
Xếp dỡ, lắp đặt hàng chính xác, đúng yêu cầu kỹ thuật.
Chăm sóc bảo dưỡng kỹ thuật máy đúng theo định kỳ. Phán đoán kịp thời và khắc phục được những hư hỏng thông thường của cần trục khi làm việc.
Thao tác, sử dụng máy đảm bảo an toàn cho người và thiết bị.
3. Cơ hội việc làm






Nghề lái cẩu tự hành là một việc làm tương đối khó, đòi hỏi ở người công nhân tính cần cù, nhẫn nại, có tâm với công việc. Khi ra trường, học viên có kiến thức và trình độ chuyên môn cao hoàn toàn có thể có được mức lương cao từ 15 triệu trở lên tùy thuộc vào nhà thầu và chủ đầu tư,...

4. Điểm nổi bật khi học tại Catiedu

 CATIEDU là đơn vị đầu tiên áp dụng chuyển đổi số, trí tuệ nhân tạo AI vào Giáo dục: Sinh viên học tập tại Catiedu không chỉ được học các kiến thức nền tảng, chuyên môn trên trường mà còn được học ngay tại nhà với hệ thống học trực tuyến của trường, ôn tập lý thuyết với các câu hỏi trắc nghiệm trực tuyến, đánh giá chính xác năng lực của sinh viên. Mọi thắc mắc của sinh viên đều được hệ thống AI của trường ghi nhận và giải quyết theo thời gian thực, khi sinh viên cần có thể liên lạc trực tiếp với giảng viên nhà trường để giải đáp những vấn đề chuyên môn.

 Học phí Giảm 40% HP - TG so với học truyền thống - Tốt Nghiệp Bằng Chính Quy: Ở Catiedu học viên sẽ luôn được học những chương trình đào tạo tốt nhất với mức học phí cực kỳ ưu đãi, đặc biệt là với các sinh viên có hoàn cảnh khó khăn.

 Học lý thuyết Online - Thực hành - Thực tập tại Cơ sở - Doanh nghiệp - Bệnh viện 64 Tỉnh thành nhờ đó giúp mọi sinh viên đều có được khả năng tiếp cận, thực hành ở mọi nơi với chất lượng ngang nhau.

 Miễn phí học thử, trải nghiệm khóa học của trường, khóa học kỹ năng, luyện thi online 100% đảm bảo sinh viên có được những trải nghiệm học tập tốt nhất, có cơ hội được cọ xát với các công nghệ tiên tiến của doanh nghiệp ngay trên ghế nhà trường.

 Miễn phí hơn 1000 khóa học kỹ năng, 500Gb tài liệu, luận văn ... tại Diendan.cati.edu.vn: sinh viên thoải mái trao đổi, thảo luận nhóm, đặt câu hỏi tại diễn đàn của trường Catiedu; sử dụng tài liệu, sách chuyên môn, sách ngoại văn với dung lượng lớn, đảm bảo trải nghiệm học tập từ xa sánh ngang với các trường đại học hàng đầu quốc gia.

5. Chương trình đào tạo






Lý thuyết:

Tổng quan về nghề vận hành cẩu
Giới thiệu về tất cả các loại cẩu
Cơ hội việc làm sau khi hoàn thành xong khóa học của trường
Thực hành:

 Kỹ năng vận hành cẩu cơ bản
 Kỹ năng vận hành cẩu nâng cao
Kỹ năng an toàn khi vận hành cẩu
Kỹ năng bảo dưỡng, bảo trì cẩu cơ bản
Thi kiểm tra thực hành và kết thúc khóa học.
6. Kết luận

Sau khi cùng CATIEDU phân tích và tìm hiểu về chứng chỉ vận hành cẩu. Hẳn các bạn cũng đã hiểu thêm được phần nào về những kiến thức cần có, tố chất phù hợp và đặc thù công việc của ngành. Hy vọng qua bài viết này, sẽ giúp các bạn hiểu rõ hơn về công việc vận hành cẩu và có định hướng chính xác hơn trong tương lai.

Nếu bạn có nhu cầu tham gia khóa đào tạo Chứng chỉ Vận hành cẩu hãy đến với Học viện Catiedu của chúng tôi - nơi mà bạn hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm về chất lượng đào tạo. Chúng tôi cam kết cung cấp cho bạn một chương trình đào tạo tốt nhất, được giảng dạy với dàn giáo viên có nhiều kinh nghiệm và tận tâm. Không những thế mức học phí cũng cực kỳ hạt dẻ.

Qua những thông tin trên thì CATIEDU đáng là nơi lựa chọn cho tất cả các sinh viên đăng ký lựa chọn môi trường học cho tương lai bản thân mình cũng như gia đình. Còn chần chờ gì mà không đăng ký ngay !!!

☎ Mọi thông tin tư vấn tuyển sinh vui lòng bấm nút đăng ký phía dưới để được tư vấn viên hỗ trợ tốt nhất hoặc call trực tiếp hotline của Trường miễn phí 24/7 : 0838.068.068 - 0943.11.33.11 - 0777.255.777

HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU

Cơ sở I: Trung Tâm GDTX Tôn Đức Thắng: Số 37/5 Ngô Tất Tố, P.21, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP HCM

Cơ sở II: Trường CĐ BKĐN: Số 125 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.Hòa Cường Nam, Q.Hải Châu, Tp.Đà Nẵng.

Cơ Sở III: Trung tâm GDNN-GDTX Quận Hoàng Mai: KĐT Đền Lừ 2, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, HN


----------

